
Satellites Show New Internment Camps in Tibet - tomohawk
https://unpo.org/article/21403
======
spectramax
Why isn't there an international condemnation from governments despite of UN
raising concerns, journalists tracking satellite images, tourist videos,
leaked CCP papers on the protocols, etc?

What is stopping governments from strongly condemning and taking action
against a modern take on Nazi fascism? 1.1 Million CCP members are staying
inside of Uigher homes while their husbands are attending camps. I don't doubt
if there are hundreds of thousands of rape incidents in the name of cleansing
the genetic makeup of Uighers (and now Tibetians).

This is not acceptable in 2019. Fuck the CCP. We have funded this state - stop
now and push back.

It is year 2025 - and we will look back 5 years and say to ourselves, "Why did
the world let this atrocity happen?". It is year 2030 - 7 million Hong Kong
people are imprisoned in the same camps, along with Taiwanese population.
Africa is fully funded and operationally dependent on the Chinese government,
AI + modern weaponry is miles ahead of anything US/EU/APEC can come up with.
Our online fingerprints remain. My instagram post protesting against this in
2019 has lead me to a prison in Sri Lanka (run by the CCP), I am posting this
from a hacked forum login that I found...help. I need help.

~~~
i_am_nomad
You would expect at least Israel to stand up and say something. All this talk
of “never again” and “there was no one left to speak out for me” is starting
to ring hollow.

~~~
Red_Leaves_Flyy
Why would you expect Israel to care about Muslims? Have you heard of
Palestine? Israel has been doing, what China is now doing to uighurs, to
Palestinians for decades.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Palestinians and Muslims are distinct groups.

~~~
Red_Leaves_Flyy
I'm aware. I gave an example of Israel's treatment towards some Muslims. You
didn't answer the question: why would you expect Israel to care about Muslims
elsewhere?

------
Ambele
Do links or GPS coordinates exist for this on Google Maps, Google Earth, or
other publically viewable GPS imagery?

------
andyreed
Cultural genocide.

